# Blackberry wine recipe



## blackpage

I did a one gallon batch of blackberry last summer and this summer (as soon as blackberries come into season) I want to step that up and do a 5 gallon batch. My problem/question is with the recipe? I used the following recipe:

3 3/4 quarts water
2 1/4 lbs sugar
4 lbs blackberries
2 tsp acid blend
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 Campden tablet
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 packet of yeast (I used Red Star Pasteur Champagne yeast)

I then sweetened successfully and the batch turned out wonderfully. The only problem is that it was not as flavorful as I had wanted. I now know, after talking to you guys, that I should have used more like 6-8 pounds of blackberries instead of the 4. I intend on doing that but I'm not sure how to adjust the rest of the recipe. Should I just double everything if I use 8 lbs of blackberries (acid, yeast nutrient, and pectic enzyme?) or how does that work? I would imagine I wouldn't need to double the water or sugar especially since there will be more blackberries. I have not done this yet so I cannot give any data from it (SG, etc) but I just kinda want to get my head around this before I start.


----------



## Runningwolf

For your next batch go by the instructions on the chemicls and use your Hydrometer as your guide for sugar.


----------



## Luc

This is the fun of winemaking with real fruit.

No two batches will be the same !!!

If you add more blackberries there will be more acid in the juice.
Adding the same amount of water will then make your wine to acidic.


However the recipe tells you to add acid blend. And that is not needed at all when using more fruit.
When you use more fruit there will be less need to add acid.

The more fruit you will use the more flavor you will get,

I myself am an advocate of NOT watering down a juice unless needed.

I am now doing an article on my web-log about pulpfermenting blackberries.
read that then you will know how to measure acid and SG and adjust your recipe accordingly.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2011/03/pulpgisten-deel-6-pulpfermenting-part-6.html

If you look at my measurements you will see that acidity and SG will raise after the berries have been treated with pectic enzyme for one night.

The acidity is about 9 the second day.
So at that point I would measure how much juice there is. Add the same amount of water and then add sugar to an SG of 1095. That will get you a mild wine with an alcohol percentage of about 12% Full of flavor.

You might argue that you will get not much juice and therefore not much wine using this method. But then you just have to pick more berries. Look at grapes they are never watered down. 

If you want a full bodied full flavored wine this is the way to go.

Luc

Luc


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Nice post. I've got a few blackberry plants so im watching this thread =)))


----------



## djrockinsteve

Malic acid is the most dominant acid in blackberries. You shouldn't just add acid blend or specific acids blindly. The blackberries you use will be different than the ones that I use so you really should check the acidity before adding any. You may add acid later on but then that can create other items you need to pay attention too.

I made a blackberry wine last season that's wonderful. Use 5-6 pounds per gallon. Keep in mind that the blackberries will displace alot of liquid in your primary so if you start off with a 6 gallon primary and add *ALL* of your ingredients you will wind up with about half the volume. For 5 gallons you need to start off with at least 5 1/2 gallons of everything less berries, then add your fruit.

You will get additional juice, acid and sugar from the berries. Add enzyme. Check 24 hours later the acid and adjust, adjust the specific gravity staying on the lesser side of what you wish as you will get more juice over time.

Around 1.015 remove the fruit. You should have 6 gallons of juice, maybe more. Finish fermenting and rack to clear. One month later rack again and you will find you have 5 gallons plus a bit more. I try to get all of my wines to where I have 5 gallons plus a little more if needed rather than having to top off a 5 gallon with another wine.

With all that being said Luc is absolutely correct. You can't beat 100% pure juice for wine. Apple cider isn't watered down except in the grocery store and you know how that tastes....thin. For a better tasting wine add just enough water to thin to your specific gravity. If that is too much in cost then as I wrote above is still going to be wonderful.


----------



## Angie

blackpage said:


> I now know, after talking to you guys, that I should have used more like 6-8 pounds of blackberries instead of the 4. QUOTE]
> 
> Borrowing notes and recipes from GZ on another forum - he makes it from 100% juice. Use minimum of 12# per gallon. Method: thaw berries with some pectic enzyme and k-meta. Test ph and adjust to 3.4 by adding calcium carbonate. Add your sugar to desired sg level. Pitch yeast and ferment to dry. Rack and age for a year. Taste wine and if very harsh add 1 tsp/gallon of glycerine (eliminates harshness from using straight juice). Backsweeten to taste.
> 
> Ideally use 12-16 lbs per gallon of fruit.


----------



## blackpage

Wow!!! I'm not gonna lie that my head is spinning a bit here! I know that I need to get into the acidity of it all but I haven't quite delved in that far. (I'm still pretty much a beginner...only made a few batches and all from recipes) So thanks for the replies but I'm not sure I really follow it all. I guess I probably will when I go to do it. How much is it for kit to test the acid and how difficult is it compared to testing, say, the SG?


----------



## Angie

You can test ph and acid using different kits. Simplest way to test for ph is using the strips - dip a strip into a sample of wine and compare to the colour chart. Testing for acid is a bit more work - draw out a specific amount of wine, add the testing agents provided in the kit and then add your juice by the cc until the colour changes. There is a relationship between the ph and the acid so it is important to have them in the proper range - it keeps your wine balanced in order to ferment properly, taste good, and last in your cellar. Both testing kits are fairly inexpensive - I bought an acid testing kit for about $6.

My head was spinning too when I first started making wine but I am really understanding the importance of doing your basic testing prior to fermenting. Kits are nice and easy - all that has been done for you, but the fruit wines can use a bit of tweaking before you start.

Another way you might want to experiment is using a basic kit, such as Merlot or Shiraz, instead of water, add your blackberries (won't need 12# per gallon this way) and ferment like that. You still get a good berry taste and can probably get away without having to do too many tests before starting the fermentation. Great way to get different flavours in both your "fruit wine" and your "grape wine"


----------

